# t sinus 154 dsl zugriff auf wlan rechner?



## komapatient (2. Juni 2004)

HI,

ich hab seit ein paar tagen die switch/router/dslmodem kombi sinus 154 .....klappt auch alles wunderbar  2 laptops über wlan im netz zwei rechner am switch.......alle haben zugriff auf das netz, feste ip sind vergeben.....usw....
etz komm ich aber zu mein prob......wie kann ich von einem rechner am switch auf freigebene ordner eines wlan rechners zugreifen und umgekehrt? .....unter windows 2000 erkennt er nur die beiden rechner am switch als netzwerkrechner.....die laptops bleiben aussen vor.. ist es überhaupt möglich daten direkt auszutauschen (ohne umweg übers i-netz) ?...... und wenn ja gibt es vielleicht probleme zwischen win98 / win xp/ win2000 rechnern?

mfg
koma


----------

